# A bitter sweet day...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I woke up to find my little delta Shy Boy had passed sometime in the night . I don't have any clue what happened. He seemed ok yesterday, he was even blowing his first ever bubble nest. Maybe spending 2 months at Petco took it's toll and it was just a matter of time. It's just sad when they last that long in awful conditions only to have them pass in a nice new home.
My VT from Chard should be arriving today so that's making me feel a little better.

Goodbye little Shy Boy. I hope you're blowing bubble nests under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I remember you posting about him, he was such a beautiful boy. I feel the same way about these poor fish, they go through all this neglect and wait for us to save them, only to pass in a warm clean home surrounded by love. What a nice way to go. 


Rest Peacefully Shy Guy. ((hugs)) Pit.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm so sorry. D: he certainly was a pretty boy.

and, it's ironic. my first Chard purchases arrived the same day i found Caroline had died. i hope he makes you feel better.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys....


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Chard's (now yours) bettas will brighten your day.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

aww I'm so sorry for your loss, he was so pretty!  

I have heard that sometimes pet store bettas can be a year or more old when you get them, so maybe it was just old age :/

anyway, congrats on the new betta!!!


----------



## bettafishes (Dec 17, 2011)

aww im so sorry i know how much it hurts


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He sure was pretty.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

He's very pretty, sorry for your loss


----------

